# Raw diet needs for a preg female??



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

**Please no bashing** just raw food advice.

Hi all long story short we are fostering a young female GSD that was removed from a small animal hoarding home. We took her to the vet today to get a clean bill of health so she could be adopted out through a friends rescue (my parents are interested in her if she has a clean bill of health) So while at the vet I expressed my concern for the young dogs nipples and how they seemed to look swollen. Well...I really hate uneducated, and animal hoarding people sometimes... the vet is guessing that this little female is only about a year old and may be pregnant. The vet felt only 1 possible pup and believes she may be about 20 days through and advised me of our options and we will be going back next week to confirm if she is pregnant before deciding on anything further. 


SO my question is on a raw diet what needs do a pregnant female need? Is there anything in particular we need to add or remove from a raw diet? Any supplements we should add. The vet we took her too doesn't do raw and wasn't able to help on raw needs. Once we know for sure next Monday decisions will be made but I'd like to at least get her going on the proper raw diet for her needs in case she is pregnant and to keep her healthy until we have final results.

Thanks in advance. And we were asked not to post pics at this time incase a criminal case is taken against the previous owners.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

No breeders or foster/rescues that feed raw have any advice for us?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We do not feed Raw so no help there. What I can tell you is that when we have a pregnant female we double her food intake. As she is getting closer, we feed her Cottage Cheese (4%) mixed in with her kibble.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe there are raw feeders breeders here, maybe they're just busy. I'm sure they will answer your question soon.
but from what i understand you increase her food, she will eat what she needs and leave the rest if it's too much. Or sometimes not eat at all and that is also normal.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Increase her raw protein intake the last 3 weeks of her term. Feed an extra leg quarter or two to her regular amount. Make sure you double up on her feed during lactation.


----------



## Stephbpd (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Gilly, I too have German Shepherds that are raw fed, along with healthy veggies and fruits. My female is due to deliver in the next week or so. My vet said not to "change" anything about her diet during pregnancy, just add necessary vitamins and adjust portions and feeding times as she progresses. I hadn't changed anything until the past week or two. I started to feed her a little more often as she wants to eat more. Not likely to overeat at any one time because there will be less and less room in her belly. I have also added cottage cheese into her diet to stimulate milk production. My dogs always get a multivitamin each day, and now I have added a puppy vitamin to hers. Plenty of water and let nature take its course. I hope this helps a little bit! Good Luck!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would not add any extra calcium (like cottage cheese) before whelping. You want the body to be able to access its reserves during the long whelping process and it won't due that if the diet has been high in calcium. During whelping and after you can increase the calcium again.


----------

